# My mid life crisis?



## Kenbo (Jul 21, 2012)

I've been looking for a while and finally took the plunge. I've owned Jeeps since 1989 and have always loved them. The one that I regret gettig rid of, was my 1989 YJ. I loved that truck, but due to a growing family, I had to sell it for a more practical vehicle. Now, with one daughter in her second year of university and the other in high school, I decided to get something for me. A 2012 Jeep Wrangler Sahara Unlimited, fully loaded with all the toys. The only things is did not get, was the automatic transmission (a Jeep isn't a Jeep without the stick shift) and the ash tray and cigarette lighter. Other than that, she is fully loaded. Been playing around with it for a couple of days now and I am loving it. 

[attachment=8036]

[attachment=8037]

[attachment=8038]

[attachment=8039]

[attachment=8040]


----------



## Kevin (Jul 21, 2012)

She's an absolute peach. So is the Jeep. 

No offense meant. 

Looks like the raise has treated y'all well.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jul 21, 2012)

Congrats on the new toy, um I mean vehicle.
The wranglers are made here in Toledo, my dad, uncles and grandfather have worked there since the AMC days.:wacko1:
Should be years of good fun, enjoy!
Tom


----------



## chippin-in (Jul 21, 2012)

Congrats on the Jeep. I love them things. I had a 79 and loved it. Ive had a few other 4x4's too, but the one I regret selling the most was a 71 blazer. Hope she treats you well..NOW GO GET IT MUDDY!!!!

Robert


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice ride!

I grew up a stones throw from the Jeep plant in Toledo, never owned one, but I do understand the allure!

Congrats, Ken!

p


----------



## davidgiul (Jul 21, 2012)

Looks like someone else is loving it too.:davidguil:


----------



## cabomhn (Jul 22, 2012)

Good for you! That's an awesome vehicle. Now, if you post a picture of a jeep, I think you are obligated to post a picture of getting it dirty!


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 23, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> Good for you! That's an awesome vehicle. Now, if you post a picture of a jeep, I think you are obligated to post a picture of getting it dirty!



I'm not so sure. I treat my vehicles like I treat my shop. 


Thanks for the kind words guys. I really do like this vehicle.


----------

